

How A Non-Programmer Launched A Huge Software-Based Business - jjacobs22
http://mixergy.com/runkeeper-jason-jacobs-interview/

======
acangiano
What Andrew is doing is priceless. If his interviews don't motivate you enough
to go and grab what you want, chances are nothing will.

~~~
mscarborough
This was great, I haven't really watched much Mixergy before.

Andrew asked good questions and the interviewee's story and the way he came to
do this was pretty sympathetic. Good on him.

------
jonpaul
What I really appreciated about this interview was Jason Jacobs humility. To
me that's one key characteristic of a good leader. Notice how he constantly
praises his team? Others CEOs and leaders should use this as a positive
example.

------
10ren
If you want to find something worth building, get busy living.

------
jimbokun
"The guy is so passionate about his idea that developers and designers wanted
to work with him, even before he had enough money to hire full-time coders."

So he's a Jobs, who found some Woz's to work with him.

~~~
statictype
You're _really_ underselling Wozniak here.

The guy was absolutely brilliant.

To say Jobs found "some Woz's to work with him" devalues his contributions to
Apple's success.

~~~
bradhe
Pretty sure there are tons of Wozs -- even here on HM -- but How many Jobs are
out there? I'm usually the first to say that most "business" cofounders are
dumbasses with dumbass, cheap, uninformed ideas...but Jobs-level is like top
.001%.

And For the record, fuck Apple -- my startup is MS-tech based -- but respect
for Jobs as as smart mother fucker.

~~~
whatusername
As mentioned you've underestimated woz. Although to cut you some slack - when
Apple first started Woz was doing stuff at the .001% level. (And Steve
probably wasn't). These days woz seems like he's basically kicking back and
enjoying himself. But now Jobs is at the top of his game.

~~~
jacquesm
> These days woz seems like he's basically kicking back and enjoying himself.

I think he always did.

~~~
alnayyir
Woz is the epitome of Zen.

------
jules
This is the first app I see that would actually be useful to me.

------
wealthyox
Inspirational....

